# Pyloric channel dilatation????



## scorrado (Jul 22, 2009)

Hello, 

One of my doctor's performed a pyloric channel balloon dilatation in conjunction with an EGD with biopsies. Not sure how to code the dilatation part because code 43249 specifically states esophagus. Anyone have any ideas how I would code the dilatation part? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 22, 2009)

How about 43239 and 43245???

oops...maybe just the 43245? Not sure about coding those together, though.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 22, 2009)

After looking more closely at the CPT book, I would use both of those codes with a -59.


----------



## scorrado (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Leslie!   I did not even see the 43245 when I was looking in the CPT book.  Just one of those crazy days when what you need is right in front of you and you can't see it. Thanks again!


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 22, 2009)

Actually, I used my 3M software first, then checked the book to confirm so it just goes to show ya...lol


----------



## mhcpc (Jul 22, 2009)

43239 AND 43245 are not bundled.  You should use the -51 modifier.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jul 23, 2009)

I HIGHLY disagree with the -51. Stick with the -59 to get paid....


----------

